# Which sodium benzoate for megabacteria?



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Cutie is ill, and I don't want megabacteria to get hold of her, as she has had megabacteria in the past. But, the thing is on my thread 'little Cutie sufferring from megabcteria again' I had posted a picture of sodium benzoate that I had been using since that time onwards from mineral water company and it was food grade but I think they have stopped manufacturing it so will any other sodium benozate that is food grade will do? I am posting the picture of the sodium benzoate that I am planning to buy it says it is* food grade and it says its 99.9% pure granular but I am not sure so please advice so I can buy it as fast as possible. I am asking this as I know sodium benzoate is quite dangerous if you don't buy the right one.

Thanks
KK2*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Here is a link to the one I use for my birds:

https://smile.amazon.com/FLAVORSand...dium+benzoate&qid=1559261182&s=gateway&sr=8-4*


----------



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Here is a link to the one I use for my birds:
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/FLAVORSand...dium+benzoate&qid=1559261182&s=gateway&sr=8-4*


Hi, 
This is not available in the UK


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Food grade is what you need to purchase.*


----------



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi, I Don't want buy any sodium benzoate do u know any members in the UK who uses sodium benzoate?


----------

